# Hello :)



## ksolaris (Feb 28, 2013)

Um, hi there. 

Actually, I'm a Filipina and I'm in Manila at the moment, so I'm not really sure if I'm in the right place. I apologize in advance if I'm not supposed to be here. ^_^;;

The reason why I'm here is because my fiance is Italian and he is planning to relocate to Manila. We're both kind of clueless over where to even start with the whole thing, so I'm helping him with his research and I was hoping that we could get some advice from the forums here.

That's about it for now, I suppose. 

Thanks.


----------



## rpizzica (Aug 10, 2011)

Well certainly, is going to be kind of hard to find help here unless your are moving to Italy. Sorry


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

rpizzica said:


> Well certainly, is going to be kind of hard to find help here unless your are moving to Italy. Sorry


Not sure on that one. Your Department of State should have an idea as to what is required. Or at the very least, someone on the Italy page may have an idea or a direction this young lady might go for help. At least, that's my hope.


Gene
Philippines Mod...


----------



## rpizzica (Aug 10, 2011)

Why don't you help her?


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

rpizzica said:


> Why don't you help her?


We are trying on this end also but useful ideas by people from his home country could be of help as well.


----------



## rpizzica (Aug 10, 2011)

Well knowing how things are here in Italy will be better to get or find all that information thru the the italian Consulate at her country


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Visa Issue*



ezyvirtualassistant said:


> since you are in Manila pls check on the Italian embassy. I think its where to have a good start. ambmanila (.) esteri(.)it/Ambasciata_Manila





rpizzica said:


> Well knowing how things are here in Italy will be better to get or find all that information thru the the italian Consulate at her country


Yep, I have a feeling you are both right. Visa and overstay issues get or can get complicated--especially here. Hopefully she/they will get it taken care of without problems or extra expences...


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

<Snip>About the only thing we can say in this forum is that he would contact his Italian consulate in the Philippines after he establishes legal residency in the Philippines in order to register in AIRE, the registry for Italians living outside Italy. Also, if you intend to have children together, they are eligible for Italian citizenship recognition from birth, and he would simply register their births through his local Italian consulate. He would also register his marriage in the Philippines (or elsewhere) through his Italian consulate so that that marriage is recorded in Italy. His spouse (you) would be eligible to apply for naturalization as an Italian citizen after 3 years of marriage (1.5 years if you have a child together), but it's not a requirement for a spouse to apply for Italian citizenship.

But as far as the Philippine government allowing him to relocate to the Philippines, that's up to the Philippine government and their procedures which would be much better explained in the Philippines forum. Philippine immigration authorities might have a fiancé visa, for example, which would allow him to enter the Philippines, get married (within a certain period of time), and settle with you.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

A few other points:

1. He will not have an Italian tax responsibility as an actual resident of the Philippines except on his Italian source income (if any). Short, occasional visits to Italy do not have tax implications.

2. He will stop contributing to the Italian social insurance system when he stops working in Italy. That also means he will not accumulate credits toward his retirement benefits, and so he may not qualify for those benefits when he reaches retirement age. Italy generally requires at least 20 years of Italian social insurance contributions to qualify for retirement benefits. Thus it becomes even more important that he/you save for retirement.

3. If he ever decides to acquire Philippine citizenship that would not impact his Italian citizenship. Italy changed its citizenship law in 1992 to allow that. Philippine citizenship policies are up to the Philippines, though.

4. If he acquires a Philippine drivers license then, under present intergovernmental agreements (subject to change) he would be able to convert that Philippine license back to an Italian license when/if he returns to Italy without taking new driving tests in Italy.


----------



## ksolaris (Feb 28, 2013)

Oh wow. Thanks for the replies, everyone.  I know this thread is a year old, but this has been a pleasant surprise. 

I guess I should update that my fiance has finally arrived last September 30, 2013, and is here to stay for good. We're still trying to figure out half the things we need to do (so... much... paperwork...), and right now, we're trying to figure out the whole visa extension puzzle, which I posted about here.

He's also currently looking for a new job (he worked at Ortigas for a few months), and we're also still doing our research on 13a's, ACRs, i-Cards, etc. (PAPERWOOOOORK... /dizzy)

So yeah, we still have a truckload of questions, hahaha!


----------



## ksolaris (Feb 28, 2013)

@BBCWatcher: 

Awesome info! Yeah, we were also wondering about all those things, especially with the whole citizenship criss-cross, and the taxes. >_<;;

Thank you! I'm sharing all this with him. ^_^


----------

